# [SOLVED] I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO [RESOLVED]



## ROLLLERS (Mar 22, 2007)

Call of duty uo cant dowload maps from servers 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good morning,
I am completely stumped here. When I go to any server that requires downloads from mods or for custom maps I get the same error. I get this
in the console message: Net_Getpacket: wsanotinitialised. 
I have made sure that downloading was enabled in the game options,
made sure that firewall allows all coduo messages and packets to pass thru
firewall, Opened a port on my router specifically for all cod or coduo components to be passed thru.
I have been playing cod uo for a long time, close to when it was released and this is the first time I have ever had any problem with the game. I have all patches and updates. I also have been running xp sp2 for quite a while and have not had any problems until yesterday. All the maps I have downloaded already play fine. When It shuts download b/c I can't download, i get this error. "It says it can not reopen localized engilsh.pak
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks,
Rolllers


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

As you have not exactly given me a lot of information I will have to give you some basic instructions. 

Download the maps manually off certain websites. Place them in the maps folders and they should be automatically recognised.

If not, please a little more info, any error messages may help?


----------



## ROLLLERS (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

I keep getting the error 
" Couldn't Reopen C:\Program Files\Call of Duty\\Main\Localized_English_pak0.pk3"

My other 2 Call of Duty games download maps and mods fine. I know I can dl the maps from the internet and put them in the folder but some are hard to find and most mods are really hard to find. I do have the "allow downloads button on on all 3 games" but Call of Duty UO the one I play all the time has been giving me this error for weeks now. I tried reinstalling and all the other basic stuff.

Confused,:4-dontkno ,
Rolllers


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

I don't personally own any of the COD series but I have played them once or twice :grin:

That being said, I have excellent research skills. Few more questions:

Are you trying to set up a dedicated server or a local server?
If so please post a build.

Localized_English_pak0.pk3 - That file seems to refer to the weapons and game types available with COD UO. 

Also give a try opening the .pk3 file in notepad and posting the contents here.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

not being able to open a file can also be a sign it is corupted.a reinstall may be your fix.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*



ROLLLERS said:


> I tried reinstalling and all the other basic stuff.


That's what I thought but you seem to have tired that already Rollers?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

next thought are your windows fully up to date.if you dont have the newest version of the windows installer.that could be the cause as well.


----------



## ROLLLERS (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

Im not trying to set up a server. I just join other servers that are up already. My windows is always up to date. If have it set up to update regulary. Grove when it tried to open the contents of the .pk3 fil, it said windows can not open this file b/c t was looking for a program to open it with. So I couldn't copy it to notepad.


----------



## ShilohShiloh (May 3, 2007)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

I had the same problem about a year ago, but a reinstall fixed it. Till now. Same problem has cropped up again. Here's my error message:



File Handles:
----------------------
61021 files in pk3 files
----- CL_Shutdown -----
RE_Shutdown( 1 )
Shutting down OpenGL subsystem
...wglMakeCurrent( NULL, NULL ): success
...deleting GL context: success
...releasing DC: success
...destroying window
...resetting display
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
Couldn't reopen C:\Program Files\Call of Duty Game of the Year Edition\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3

Any thoughts?


----------



## ROLLLERS (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO*

I tried reinstalling and that didn't work. When you uninstall all the downloads are still in a folder called Call of duty. So I burned these files to a dvd than erased the Call of Duty folder. I installed COD and UO again and installed the 1.5 patches. when i reinstalled the games the pb folder wouldn't install so I dragged it over from from the dvd now everything works fineray:


----------



## Shimi_CZ (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO [RESOLVED]*

Just try to delete some of old .pk3 files u dont need.


----------



## ROLLLERS (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: I can not Download maps for Call of Duty UO [RESOLVED]*

I fixed it. I think this punkbester update fixed it.

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsvcfaq.php

click here where it says click here to get the update.


----------

